

SocialSharePrivacy - jQuery plugin - jakub_g
http://www.heise.de/extras/socialshareprivacy/

======
jakub_g
TL;DR: Heise released a MIT-licensed plugin for displaying
Facebook/Twitter/Google+ buttons with user's privacy in mind (click-to-play).
So far in German, English version under way.

See [1] for the English article and [2] for the HN thread.

[1] [http://www.h-online.com/features/Two-clicks-for-more-
privacy...](http://www.h-online.com/features/Two-clicks-for-more-
privacy-1783256.html) [2] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5394005>

